# **OCEANWALK -Oct 20-22 1br



## TIMESHARE-HO (Oct 19, 2013)

** urgent... Need owalk oct 20-22 (2 nies) 1br... Thx


pls call jill  904-403-7019


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 19, 2013)

Not sure if anyone here has that available, but Wyndham does not have any available to owners. *BUT*, if you go to Extra Holidays, they have suites available for more than $100/night. Since that person looks like a Florida resident, Wyndham gives 15% off.

TS


----------



## TIMESHARE-HO (Oct 21, 2013)

*owalk - oct 20-22*

Simpson trucker.. thank u for replying...  I did secure a unit... thru another source... but I did not KNOW that Extra Holidays gives 15% off to Fla residents.. thanks for that info.


----------

